#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Reported Article Comment by mangzee

## mangzee

mangzee has reported an article comment.

Reason:


> provocating comment... disrespect for it industry


Article Comment: GEN-Y is transforming the IT sector - Dilip Kr. Srivastava, HR HCLTech.
Assigned Moderators: N/A

Posted by: bitsian_vishal
Original Content: 


> This IT industry is such a waste!!!  No innovation and no real research coming out of these companies...








  Similar Threads: Reported Blog Comment by Rsangeetha Reported Blog Comment by Rsangeetha Reported Article Comment by ankurverma1994 Reported Blog Comment by nmohan Reported Blog Comment by rohitjindal_2008

----------


## [FE].Zatak

A personal opinion, afterall. IMO, that's passable.

----------

